#ubuntu-pk 2011-12-21
<Nut4hire> hi
<Nut4hire> are you there ?
<Nut4hire> guess you're a bot huh
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-19
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Mon, 19 Dec 2016 02:30:00 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 354. dzień roku: „Człowiek - produkt publiczny miłości. (Lec)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 354. dzień roku: ?Człowiek - produkt publiczny miłości. (Lec)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 354. day of the year: ?Man is the product of social love. (Lec)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-20
<Kilos> o/
<barlas> o/ Kilos
<lub`> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 355. dzień roku: „Triumf wiedzy o człowieku - akta tajnej policji. (Lec)”
<lub`> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 355. dzień roku: ?Triumf wiedzy o człowieku - akta tajnej policji. (Lec)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 355. day of the year: ?Triumph of knowledge about human - dossiers of the secret police. (Lec)?
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-21
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Wed, 21 Dec 2016 01:29:18 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 356. dzień roku: „Nie sposób przecenić właściwego doboru wrogów. (Oscar Wilde)”
<lubmil> \.tr :pl :en Sentencja na 356. dzień roku: ?Nie sposób przecenić właściwego doboru wrogów. (Oscar Wilde)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 356. dzień roku: ?Nie sposób przecenić właściwego doboru wrogów. (Oscar Wilde)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 356. day of the year: ?Cannot be overemphasized that the proper selection of enemies. (Oscar Wilde)?
<Kilos> o/
<lub> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 356. dzień roku: „Nie sposób przecenić właściwego doboru wrogów. (Oscar Wilde)”
<lub> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 356. dzień roku: ?Nie sposób przecenić właściwego doboru wrogów. (Oscar Wilde)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 356. day of the year: ?Cannot be overemphasized that the proper selection of enemies. (Oscar Wilde)?
<RajRajRaj> I dont know what that means
<lubmil> !dk świeżo otwarty
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .bomb
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Masz bombe! Przekaz ja innemu uzytkownikowi za pomoca komendy: .d <nick>
<lubmil> .d ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> ChanSeba: Masz bombe! Przekaz ja innemu uzytkownikowi za pomoca komendy: .d <nick>
<ChanSeba> ChanSeba: Bomba wybuchnie za 10 sekund! Pociagnij za drucik 1, 2 lub 3 za pomoca komendy: .k <numer>
<ChanSeba> BOOOOOOM!!!
<ChanSeba> Terrorist win!
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-22
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 357. dzień roku: „Konwencja przeżera nas na wskroś. Są nawet konwencjonalne sposoby przełamywania konwencji. (Elzenberg)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 357. dzień roku: ?Konwencja przeżera nas na wskroś. Są nawet konwencjonalne sposoby przełamywania konwencji. (Elzenberg)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 357. day of the year: ?The Convention was rushing us through. They are even traditional methods, in violation of the Convention. (Production of porcelain)?
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-23
<lubmil> hejka
<lubmil> hey ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hey lubmil!
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-24
<RajRajRaj> Zuu:
<RajRajRaj> Help i am stuck at installing ubuntu 16.04
<RajRajRaj> help.  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kiSd37iw/irccloudcapture181039517.jpg
<lubmil> !pk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 25 Dec 2016 00:00:43 CET
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 360. dzień roku: „Bardziej obawiam się trzech gazet niż stu tysięcy bagnetów. (Napoleon Bonaparte)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 360. dzień roku: ?Bardziej obawiam się trzech gazet niż stu tysięcy bagnetów. (Napoleon Bonaparte)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 360. day of the year: ?More afraid of the three Newspapers than a hundred thousand bayonets. (Napoleon Bonaparte)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-25
<lub`spi> !pk
<ChanSeba> lub`spi: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lub`spi> !dk
<ChanSeba> lub`spi: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 360. dzień roku: „Bardziej obawiam się trzech gazet niż stu tysięcy bagnetów. (Napoleon Bonaparte)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 360. dzień roku: ?Bardziej obawiam się trzech gazet niż stu tysięcy bagnetów. (Napoleon Bonaparte)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 360. day of the year: ?More afraid of the three Newspapers than a hundred thousand bayonets. (Napoleon Bonaparte)?
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Mon, 26 Dec 2016 00:02:10 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 361. dzień roku: „Recesja występuje wtedy, kiedy sąsiad traci pracę. Kryzys - kiedy sami ją tracimy. (Truman)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 361. dzień roku: ?Recesja występuje wtedy, kiedy sąsiad traci pracę. Kryzys - kiedy sami ją tracimy. (Truman)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 361. day of the year: ?A recession occurs when a neighbor loses his job. Crisis - when they themselves are losing it. (Truman)?
#ubuntu-pk 2018-12-18
<ziller> wtf
